# Per Nilsson's Scar Guitar Instructional DVD



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 21, 2013)

After a good long time of waiting for the finished product, it has finally been released...

...and it ARRIVED IN THE MAIL TODAY!





Per Nilsson's instructional DVD! (I haven't gotten any learning resources such as books or DVDs for guitar in years...but this sounds promising, so I had to snag a copy while they are hot! Per does a great job teaching and actually breaking down everything so that the viewer can understand it! Very inspirational!) - Orders began shipping out the week of January 21. And I finally just got my copy today.

Previews and teasers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqOl7vUcgTs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn31vITSJW0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt4DOpaLzu8

Any of you fellow SS.org members get any experience with this DVD yet, or interested in it?


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 21, 2013)

Why yes... yes it did arive.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine should show up today in the mail! Can't wait. BTW though:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...tructional-dvd-per-nilsson-scar-symmetry.html


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 22, 2013)

Got mine last week...its awesome. watched it once through. Very intuitive, and well put together. Hes sucha nice great guy.

Hes improv is so impressive


----------



## mphsc (Feb 22, 2013)

his work with Kaipa is very impressive.


----------



## MrCthulhu (Feb 22, 2013)

The DVD is great. Really captures a side of Per I didn't really know about, he is a great teacher, and he explains everything using a great amount of theory, but never sounds like he's going over your head. A must buy for anyone who is a fan of Per. He is so versatile!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine just came in the mail! I forgot I ordered this haha. I'm excited!


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sick. One of the resons I got a 7 in the first place was scar symmtery and his genious playing. Can't wait to get this!


----------



## djyngwie (Feb 23, 2013)

Got mine a few days ago, but I've been too busy at work to have any serious go at it. Watched the first half hour or so, and it seemed pretty good, even if it was mostly a bunch of scales.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 23, 2013)

sorry for getting a bit off-topic here:

I only know Scar Symmetry by name, I just checked out some clips on YT, and it sounds awesome!
What album(s) would you guys recommend for me to get?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> sorry for getting a bit off-topic here:
> 
> I only know Scar Symmetry by name, I just checked out some clips on YT, and it sounds awesome!
> What album(s) would you guys recommend for me to get?



All of them? 

They're all good, but Holographic Universe is probably my favorite.

Received the DVD today and watched it this morning. I was impressed, very well put together.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 23, 2013)

technomancer said:


> All of them?
> 
> They're all good, but Holographic Universe is probably my favorite.
> 
> Received the DVD today and watched it this morning. I was impressed, very well put together.



Thanks!

I just placed my order for the DVD
Will also order some of their CDs soon!

EDIT: just ordered 5 of their CDs as well


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 23, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just placed my order for the DVD
> Will also order some of their CDs soon!
> ...



All of their albums are consistently on par. (They are just one of the those bands, like The Faceless or Necrophagist or even The Contortionist, where you cannot pick or choose just ONE album as a favorite or personal recommendation because all their outings are on the same level with quality, production, songwriting, technicality, melodical elements, etc. I am in no way comparing Scar Symmetry to any of these bands, don't get the wrong idea. I am just making my point of reference...like...ALL NECROPHAGIST ALBUMS ARE AMAZING SO YOU CAN'T RECOMMEND JUST ONE.)

Anywho, good choice, mate. I got all their material.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 24, 2013)

If I had to pick one album, Holographic Universe.
But I have to admit, I'm not as familiar with the two-vocalist albums as much as I probably should be...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> sorry for getting a bit off-topic here:
> 
> I only know Scar Symmetry by name, I just checked out some clips on YT, and it sounds awesome!
> What album(s) would you guys recommend for me to get?



Holographic Universe and Pitch Black Progress are the ones that are always talked about and favorited. 

I think more people like Holographic Universe though.


----------



## bushyg (Feb 26, 2013)

Man, the DVD is fantastic and contains alot of stuff. Really hope Ivan and the folks get the opportunity to get more artists to make DVD's of this caliber.


----------



## fantom (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm chime in Holographic Universe followed by Pitch Black Progress as well.

As far guitar parts, I really like the lead work and syncopated rhythms on Symmetric in Design. The vocals aren't as strong and the structure is much simpler. The new albums are good, but losing Christian Alvestam was a huge blow to their popularity.

And are we considering For Aeons Past as a Scar Symmetry album yet?  (yes, joke)


----------



## dan0151 (Feb 27, 2013)

picked mine up today...after a customs charge, looking forward to watching this


----------



## EcoliUVA (Feb 27, 2013)

I must get this. 

First, Per Nilsson . Second, I can show it to my wife and use it as a reason to buy a better 7 string .


----------



## nowhere (Mar 5, 2013)

just got mine today too. cant wait to start playing


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 5, 2013)

Got my DVD in the mail yesterday, and just started watching today. 
I got through the scales-chapter, and his improvs are awesome, just watching and listening to him him improvise is very inspiring.

Thanks to the OP for drawing my attention to Per Nilsson. Without this thread I would not have gotten this DVD and I would have missed out big time.


----------



## GuitarMessenger (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for starting the thread and spreading the word OP!  I'm really glad those that those of you who've already picked up their copies are digging it! 

For those who haven't yet, I thought I'd leave this here... 

Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; SCAR GUITAR: Per Nilsson&#8217;s Guitar Instructional DVD


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 15, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Nyrrth (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys - at what expertise level do you recommend one to be at before purchasing Per's DVD? I'm not a beginner or anything, but I'm not quite at "shred" level. Is this something that's better suited to someone who's already able to shed above speeds of around 140bpm, or is this rudimentary enough for someone at an intermediate-to-moderately-advanced level to help get to the next level?


----------



## GuitarMessenger (Mar 16, 2013)

Nyrrth said:


> Hey guys - at what expertise level do you recommend one to be at before purchasing Per's DVD? I'm not a beginner or anything, but I'm not quite at "shred" level. Is this something that's better suited to someone who's already able to shed above speeds of around 140bpm, or is this rudimentary enough for someone at an intermediate-to-moderately-advanced level to help get to the next level?



Hey Nyrrth, 

The DVD was made with the intermediate to advanced player in mind. However, Per breaks everything down in great detail and I think explains all the theoretical concepts in very approachable terms for players of most levels. You do need a basic understanding of scales and chords and how they're constructed. The technical playing examples also require a basic understanding of certain techniques like sweeping, alternate picking, legato, and tapping. Some examples are meant to be pretty straightforward to allow you to develop your technique and others are just insane and very difficult for most players 

Long story short, I think it's a solid mix and can definitely serve as some inspiration even if some portions require you to be further along in your musical development. 

Hope that helps! Maybe some other forumers who have checked out the DVD can chime in. I think different people will get different things from it!


----------



## Necropitated (Mar 19, 2013)

Not sure if its ok to post it here but I didn't want to open a new thread.
So here are 2 Scar Symmetry solos I tabbed. It's "Veil Of Illusions" and "Ghost Prototype I". I already uploaded a cover of Veil Of Illusions on my youtube-channel.
I'll probably correct the last tapping part of Ghost Prototype. My fingering and note choice doesn't make that much sense to me and I know I can do better ^^.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/Scar-Tabs.rar


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 19, 2013)

Wrong section of the park, buddy. Wander along... ^^^


----------

